# Looking to meet a female fur at TFF



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello everyone... I am Desix, a black wolf who is new to the furry life. I know very few people and would love to meet a cuddly loveable lady fur with whom I can spend some time with and enjoy ourselves...

Thanks, 
Desix


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Clarissa Silvermist (Mar 12, 2016)

Desix, speaking as a female here, and I do not mean to sound mean or rude,  but patience is a virtue, I know how hard it is to not have your post read and noticed, or at least posted in, but girls usually do not like to be pestered, and bumping a thread more than once within a few hours, it can actually put people off of you. Try to be a bit more specific in your post and to be more patient. Take it as you want to, but just thought I might give you some advice


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Clarissa Silvermist said:


> Desix, speaking as a female here, and I do not mean to sound mean or rude,  but patience is a virtue, I know how hard it is to not have your post read and noticed, or at least posted in, but girls usually do not like to be pestered, and bumping a thread more than once within a few hours, it can actually put people off of you. Try to be a bit more specific in your post and to be more patient. Take it as you want to, but just thought I might give you some advice



Fair enough... I'll admit that I'm a tad distracted tonight and not paying attention to the times.

I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Clarissa Silvermist (Mar 12, 2016)

okay good, and believe me I have been in your place many times


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Clarissa Silvermist said:


> okay good, and believe me I have been in your place many times


Are you here at TFF?


----------



## Clarissa Silvermist (Mar 12, 2016)

no, not at any conventions, was going to go to confurgance but didn't have the money sadly. but I have been to other ocnventions and felt like i wanted to be around a female for company but was too shy to


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

Fair enough...


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

found it


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> found it


Found what?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

a treasure


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> a treasure


Where is this treasure?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

inside the soul


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> inside the soul


-.-
Am I bring trolled, or are you wanting to hang out?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

hanging out is a good thing


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> hanging out is a good thing


Where are yah hiding?


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 12, 2016)

inside of a sandwich


----------



## Desix (Mar 12, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> inside of a sandwich


Thats.... not helpful, sadly


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Desix said:


> Thats.... not helpful, sadly





LightBreakerEGX said:


> inside of a sandwich


Well off-topic xD


----------

